# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  Avira Antivir Rootkit Detection Beta

## HATTIFNATTOR

Rootkit'ом называется программное обеспечение скрывающее свои ресурсы от пользователя. "Ресурсом" могут быть файлы, ключи реестра или процессы. Современные Malware нередко скрывают свои файлы, процессы и ключи реестра с целью избежать обнаружения антивирусом.
Avira Rootkit Detection (рабочее имя) поддерживает обнаружение подобных скрытых объектов. 

Ситемные требования:
Windows 2000 Server\WorkstationWindows XP Home\ProfessionalWindows Server 2003, все версии

 *Подробнее*
Загрузка доступна только зарегистрированным бета-тестерам  *Зарегистрироваться*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NickGolovko

Несколько лучше, чем продукт AVG.  :Smiley:  Пока жаловаться не на что.  :Smiley:

----------


## fp_post

В продолжение темы:
*Avira Antivir Rootkit v2.0**eta*
http://rapidshare.com/files/8713478/Av_Anti_Root.rar

----------

